# I GOT NAILED WITH A TICKET ( NO ****)



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

I WAS ON MY WAY TO WORK, IN THE INDUSTRIAL PARTS, WHICH IVE NEVER SEEN A COP IN THE YEARS I PASS BY THERE, AND BOOM AND FUCKING MOTORQUEER :angry: 

HE SAID HE HEARD ME COMMING OVER 300 FEET ,


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I got one in like 94. Fucking cop said he heard me a block away. I said he must be deaf.


----------



## blacksmith (Feb 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73+Oct 1 2009, 03:11 PM~15242332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bwahahaha...."you should have heard me from a mile away as loud as i had it occifer"


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

in NY it has to be in a residental area to get a ticket cause your not disturbing the peace in a industrial park 


I got pulled over on the highway one time cause the cop said he heard me while he passed me and when I got home and looked at the ticket it said no single lane change :angry:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 1 2009, 06:45 PM~15243653
> *in NY it has to be in a residental area to get a ticket cause your not disturbing the peace in a industrial park
> I got pulled over on the highway one time cause the cop said he heard me while he passed me and when I got home and looked at the ticket it said no single lane change :angry:
> *


I TOLD HIM THAT SHIT THATS ITS AN INDUSTRIAL PART, HE GAVE SOME SHIT I COULDN'T HEAR IF AN AMBULANCE WAS COMING. WTF IM GOING 45. AND THE AREA IS LOW TRAFFIC AREA. FUCK EM ANYWAYS.


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

In NJ if they dont have a db meter to prove it, you can beat it.
no ****


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Oct 2 2009, 08:07 AM~15247338
> *In NJ if they dont have a db meter to prove it, you can beat it.
> no ****
> *


:werd: same here


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

I WONDER IF I GOT A CHANCE TO WIN IF I GO TO COURT? I GOT TIME :dunno:

I HAVE ONLY TWO 6X9 CONNECTED WHICH EVEN INSIDE THE CAR YOU CANNOT HEAR THE VOICE, BUT SHIT DOESNT RATTLE EITHER. SO WOULD THE AIR MOVEMENT "BOOM" BE ENOUGH FOR ME TO LOSE? FUCKING TICKET IS 150


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

was it in the expo?


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Oct 2 2009, 06:30 PM~15252963
> *was it in the expo?
> *


YEA MAN :biggrin:

KINDA MAKES ME WANT TO GET IT METERED


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Oct 2 2009, 06:33 PM~15252987
> *YEA MAN  :biggrin:
> 
> KINDA MAKES ME WANT TO GET IT METERED
> *


 :biggrin: 

kinda makes me want to hear it even more.


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

HAHA POPO BE DOIN THAT SHIT LIKE CRAZY ROUND HERE


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Oct 2 2009, 09:33 PM~15252987
> *YEA MAN  :biggrin:
> 
> KINDA MAKES ME WANT TO GET IT METERED
> *



post up a youtube video of it bangin :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I GOT ONE IN 2001 FOR $127. THE COP GOES, I HEARD YOU COMING, STARTED COUNTING AND IT WAS A 10 COUNT BEFORE YOU PASSED ME. IT WAS 3:00AM IN THE MORNING ON A MAIN STREET, NOT A SIDE STREET, A MAN THROUGHFAIR. I DID NOT EVEN FIGHT IT


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

I got two tickets in one week. The first one the next day after I installed my system. Cops already had someone else pulled over. He step out in front of me signaling me to pull over. I had my windows rolled UP when he heard me. I was playing test tones. Eight twelves in my denali.............. :uh:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ive been pulled over about 4 times for that and you got to play dumb. "What? theres a law like that? if i knew i would have never gotten this system." works everytime for me.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Oct 7 2009, 08:23 PM~15296820
> *Ive been pulled over about 4 times for that and you got to play dumb. "What? theres a law like that? if i knew i would have never gotten this system." works everytime for me.
> *


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

IM GOING TO GO TO COURT AND HOPE HE DOESNT SHOW UP, IF HE DOES I'LL PLEAD GUILY? :dunno:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Oct 7 2009, 11:48 PM~15298373
> *IM GOING TO GO TO COURT AND HOPE HE DOESNT SHOW UP, IF HE DOES I'LL PLEAD GUILY? :dunno:
> *


no contest


----------



## mister camaro (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Oct 3 2009, 08:32 AM~15257050
> *post up a youtube video of it bangin :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Oct 8 2009, 06:40 AM~15300919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM TRYING


----------



## folkster34 (Feb 13, 2007)

I JUST SHOW MY MILITARY I.D AND TELL HIM I JUST BOUGHT THE RADIO AND IM STILL TRYNA GET USED TO WORKING IT. WORKS FOR ME


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by folkster34_@Oct 13 2009, 10:31 AM~15340420
> *I JUST SHOW MY MILITARY I.D AND TELL HIM I JUST BOUGHT THE RADIO AND IM STILL TRYNA GET USED TO WORKING IT. WORKS FOR ME
> *


Be careful, some places hate the military! Don't try that in Virginia.


----------



## KILLA CALI (Sep 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Oct 1 2009, 06:11 PM~15242332
> *I WAS ON MY WAY TO WORK, IN THE INDUSTRIAL PARTS, WHICH IVE NEVER SEEN A COP IN THE YEARS I PASS BY THERE, AND BOOM AND FUCKING MOTORQUEER  :angry:
> 
> HE SAID HE HEARD ME COMMING OVER 300 FEET ,
> ...


 :0


----------



## adamflow1 (Apr 22, 2005)

bike cops do that, city law in gville, fl is 15feet, $78 ticket. asked the cops do the imports and harley bikes get tickets? he said yes they do sir. im like BS, gimme my ticket


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

IVE HAD THREE TICKETS FOR THIS ONE TIME A ***** BIKE COP GIVES ME A 229$ AND ALL I HAD WAS A PAIR OF 1" ALPINE TWEETS NEXT TIME TWO SOLOBARIC 15 SQUARES WITH TWO POWER PUNCH DB 1000'S I HAD THAT ONE COMMIN 3 AM DOWNTOWN NO OTHER CARS BUT ME AND HIM SAID HE HERE ME 6 BLOCKS AWAY I BELEVED HIM THAT ONE WAS 550 NEG DRIVING AND THE LAST WAS ON THE FREEWAY HA ALL I HAD WAS TWO GAY ORION 10 IN THE GAYEST BANDPASS BOX EVER I USED TO CALL IT A MICROWAVE ANYWAYS 320 DOLLARS LATER GUILTY ON ALL THREE FOUGHT THEM ALL AND LOST BUT HEY FIGHT IT NEVER GO DOWN WITH OUT A FIGHT AND NEVER I SAY NEVER PLEAD GUILTY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 13 2009, 08:03 AM~15340614
> *Be careful, some places hate the military! Don't try that in Virginia.
> *


lol.. true. I got pulled over in my greens.lol comen back from training and got a bigger lecture. about... Private yo ought to know the laws..and blah blah blah..lol. The cop was a sergeant..thought he was gonna make me get down and give him twenty push ups. good luck !


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

any new tickets lately?


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

I got one awhile back the pig was behind me at the light didnt relize cause the bass was giving me blurry vision. I was bangin' the shit out my subs, I turned left and thats when he pulled me over he told me he wasnt sure where it was comin' from until i turned. In the police report he put that it was so loud it was hurting his ears.


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 13 2009, 11:57 PM~15661267
> *I got one awhile back the pig was behind me at the light didnt relize cause the bass was giving me blurry vision. I was bangin' the shit out my subs, I turned left and thats when he pulled me over he told me he wasnt sure where it was comin' from until i turned. In the police report he put that it was so loud it was hurting his ears.
> *


NICE FUCKA PIG


----------

